# Found Nalgene and throw bag Saturday Kermits take out on Clear Creek



## jehopper (Apr 29, 2013)

I lost an Orange Nalgene bottle with first aid supplies caribeenered to a throw rope Sunday. John Hopper 303-995-7909


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

jehopper 

I don't believe it's an orange Nalgene but will check later when I get home. It was found at *:15pm Saturday evening when we were getting off the river at the kermits take out on I 70. Definitely Saturday not sunday.


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

sorry for mistype. 8:15 pm Saturday....


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

Not an Orange Nalgene...  Sorry


----------



## jehopper (Apr 29, 2013)

jboats said:


> Not an Orange Nalgene...  Sorry


Ok, well thanks for checking. I do appreciate it.


----------

